# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  ما هي الجنابة التي توجب الغسل؟

## حكاية روووح

هناك أمران يمكن أن يحدثا حال اللقاء الجنسي أو المداعبة بين الرجل وزوجته ، هو أن تصل المرأة إلى قمة الشهوة ولا تقذف ، أو أن تصل إليها وتقذف ، ووفقاً لهذا الكلام فقد قرأت كلاماً يقول إن المرأة إذا رأت السائل فإنه يجب عليها الغسل ، لكن في الحقيقة هناك نوعان من السائل ، الأول السائل المنوي المعروف ، والثاني السائل المهبلي ، فسؤالي هو : إذا داعب الرجل زوجته ووصلت إلى قمة الشهوة ولكنها لم تقذف ، فهل تصبح جنابة وبالتالي يلزمها الغسل ؟ .
نص الجواب


الحمد لله
أولاً:
ينبغي للزوجين أن يعلما أن موجبات الغسل في الجماع أمرين :
الأول : (الجماع) وهو إيلاج فرجه في فرج زوجته وإن لم يُنزل .
فعن أَبي هرَيرَة رضي الله عنه عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( إِذَا جَلَس بَيْن شُعَبِها الْأَربَعِ ثُمَّ جَهَدَهَا فَقَدْ وَجَبَ الْغَسْلُ ) رواه البخاري ( 291 ) ومسلم ( 348 ) وزاد ( وَإِنْ لَمْ يُنْزِلْ ) .
قال النووي – رحمه الله - :
ومعنى الحديث : أن إيجاب الغسل لا يتوقف على نزول المني ، بل متى غابت الحشفة في الفرج : وجب الغسل على الرجل والمرأة ، وهذا لا خلاف فيه اليوم ، وقد كان فيه خلاف لبعض الصحابة ومن بعدهم ، ثم انعقد الإجماع على ما ذكرناه ، وقد تقدم بيان هذا .
" شرح مسلم " ( 4 / 40 ، 41 ) .
والثاني : نزول المني .
فعن أبي سعيد الخدريّ أنّ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ ( إِنَّمَا المَاءُ مِنَ المَاءِ ) . رواه مسلم ( 343 ) .
وهذا الماء يخرج من الرجل دفقاً ، ويخرج من المرأة بغير دفق ، وكلاهما يكون معه لذة ، ويعقبه فتور في البدن ، وكلاهما له الرائحة نفسها .

ثانياً :
مما ينبغي على المرأة المتزوجة معرفته أن السوائل التي تخرج منها في الجماع سائلان :
الأول : ما يَخرج ترطيباً للفرج ؛ ليسهل عملية الجماع ، وهذا لا يوجب غسلاً ، بل فيه الوضوء .
الثاني : ما يَخرج بعد الرعشة وأعلى النشوة ويعقبه فتور في البدن ، وهو " المني " ، ونزوله يوجب الغسل .
وهناك فروق بين ماء الرجل وماء المرأة ، فماء الرجل أبيض غليظ وماء المرأة أصفر رقيق ، فعن أُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ رضي الله عنها قالت : قال النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ( إِنَّ مَاءَ الرَّجُلِ غَلِيظٌ أَبْيَضُ وَمَاءَ الْمَرْأَةِ رَقِيقٌ أَصْفَرُ ) رواه مسلم ( 311 ) .
فهذا الماء (المني) هو الذي يجب الاغتسال على الرجل والمرأة إذا خرج .

والله أعلم



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

